# Work in Progress



## DaveL (7 Nov 2004)

This is the current project I am spending time on.  

Look at the this [Rolf Harris] Can you tell what it is yet :wink: [/Rolf Harris]






Well your looking at the start of a small production run, I can see it in MCN

 'New British Bike Enters Market'





Well for a little while they will be in production for a select group of 2 year olds, so none of you qualify sorry folks :? and on reading another thread about making a living doing wood work you could not afford to buy one from me. :wink: 






This is the prototype, not finished yet, no pun intended and the dowels are not glued, the wheel spindles will be flush.  
The wheels are american walnut, they have had a coat of finishing oil but need rubbing back and another coat or two applied.
The frame is canadian maple, no finish applied at all yet.

The plans are from here so if you are taken with it make one for yourself. :roll:


----------



## MattMoore (7 Nov 2004)

looks great that! 
are you intending to sell them to people you know? 
or do you aim to sell them at craft fairs and such like, 
i know im milton keynes shopping centre, they rent out stalls in their xmas area for crafts people, i always find it interesting to look round their


----------



## Philly (8 Nov 2004)

Looks good Dave!
nice one,
Philly


----------



## Alf (8 Nov 2004)

Brrrm, brrrm. Very nice. 8) I have the _mind_ of a two year old; do I qualify...? :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (8 Nov 2004)

Dave,
Very nice. How did you cut the wheels? 

Andy


----------



## Charley (8 Nov 2004)

Good job Dave  

Thanks for the link to the plan, I'm sure my cousin will like one for his birthday next year


----------



## Chris Knight (8 Nov 2004)

Dave,

Very nice - what's the 0 - 60 time?


----------



## Bean (8 Nov 2004)

Hey Dave there great !!
My wife say's that I'm a child can I have one too  


Bean


----------



## Taffy Turner (8 Nov 2004)

Alf":2crpp9az said:


> Brrrm, brrrm. Very nice. 8) I have the _mind_ of a two year old; do I qualify...? :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf



I have the attention span of a two year old; do I ......oh - never mind.


----------



## Taffy Turner (8 Nov 2004)

waterhead37":ifefoh2w said:


> Dave,
> 
> Very nice - what's the 0 - 60 time?



Tree point tree seconds...... :lol: 

I'm sorry - I'll just get my coat..........


----------



## dedee (8 Nov 2004)

Taffy Turner":2lsjogzy said:


> Tree point tree seconds...... :lol:



That would be for a standing quarter (sawn) mile would it?

Andy


----------



## DaveL (8 Nov 2004)

Very good I like the comments, I can belive some of you are like children, I know I am still a big kid :shock:  8) 

As for making the wheels, I have a very nice Jasper jig for cutting circles with the router but I found when making my box lid the walnut had a tendency to split along the grain. :x So I marked out the circles with a compass and then cut them free hand on the band saw. I made a jig, grand name for a board with a nail in it. OK so the nail was tapped into a pre-drilled hole. The board was then fixed with a single screw to board clamped in front of my side mounted belt sander. If you look at the first picture you can see the sander and the base board clamped to the bench, all of the bits are on it. A stop block with a T nut and bolt with lock nut was use to give fine adjustment of the position of the nail to the belt. I drilled a nail sized hole in the rough cut wheel and sanded them to size. The hole was then opened out to take the 3/8" dowel.

If you are really interested I will take a picture of the setup I think I still have all of the bits. :roll:


----------



## dedee (9 Nov 2004)

Dave, re the wheel cutting. No need for a picture, I can see what you are doing. 
I have some 6" circles to make for some Xmas pressies but I have no lathe and only ocassional access to a band saw. I was considering buying a Trend Beam Trammel Attchment point and using the router. It's either that or freehand on the scroll saw.

Andy


----------



## Alf (9 Nov 2004)

'Tis an easy task to make your own trammel. Tony will probably be along in a minute with a dozen or so different designs.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## dedee (9 Nov 2004)

Alf, I know but the trammel point is available for only about £5 and uses the bars that attach the side fence. 

Andy


----------



## Alf (9 Nov 2004)

dedee":37npraj0 said:


> Alf, I know but the trammel point is available for only about £5 and uses the bars that attach the side fence.


Well yeah, but that £5 could go on something you _can't make_... :roll:


----------



## dedee (9 Nov 2004)

Alf, I know, you have made me feel guilty now. but unfortunately I seem to have more money than time. I measure my workshop time in minutes these days & therefore time spent making things in order to make things when the missus expects a completed item after each workshop visit is hard to justify and it is only a fiver.

Andy


----------



## gidon (9 Nov 2004)

Andy
I have that little Trend trammel attachment. But before I made do by drilling a hole through one of the bars (or some purchased steel bar from B&Q) and putting a nail through. To be honest this takes seconds to do and probably works as well if not better than the trammel attachment.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## dedee (9 Nov 2004)

Ok, Ok, I give up I'll give the nail through the hole trick a try. I just hope I can drill a hole through am 8mm rod without the aid of a bench drill. I only have a mortiser with drill chuck and that spins way to fast for drilling metal.
Andy


----------



## Alf (9 Nov 2004)

dedee":110ldcqi said:


> Alf, I know, you have made me feel guilty now. but unfortunately I seem to have more money than time.


Sorry  I know how that one goes too. :roll:


----------



## trevtheturner (10 Nov 2004)

Excellent 'bike, Dave.

Are you keeping one for yourself (to replace the one which I seem to recall sometimes appeared in the background in pics taken in your workshop)? :roll: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Bean (10 Nov 2004)

Trev, That is the one in Daves workshop :wink: 

Bean


----------



## trevtheturner (10 Nov 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveL (10 Nov 2004)

OK Trev & Bean,

I can help myself for laughing :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I may well keep one as a reference for future projects, as I doubt that my grandson will want to lend me his one.  

My old CX500 did indeed appear under its dust sheet (old patio door curtain) in the shots of the workshop. :roll: 
I have a very nice neighbour who has allowed me to park the bike in her garage. 8) So the workshop should have enough space for me to complete the desk I started for Naomi.


----------



## Bean (10 Nov 2004)

Dave a CX 500 :shock: I have not seen one of those in years, we used to know them as plastic maggots round here(not sure why). I owned one with 60k on the clock but no first gear 8) , still it eas reliable and went everywhere. I'm happy that there arte still some about   

Bean


----------



## tx2man (11 Nov 2004)

Ummm... I can't see your pics Dave, 

is this going to be a 'getting of the coat' moment :? 

TX


----------



## Anonymous (11 Nov 2004)

Bean":2mqua6am said:


> Dave a CX 500 :shock: I have not seen one of those in years, we used to know them as plastic maggots round here(not sure why). I owned one with 60k on the clock but no first gear 8) , still it eas reliable and went everywhere. I'm happy that there arte still some about
> 
> Bean



I loved palstic maggots - shame about the cam chain tensioner though :wink:


----------



## Bean (11 Nov 2004)

Tony they were an early security measure, as cx's were fairly quiet they made the cam chain LOUD so you could here them being stolen :wink: 

Bean


----------



## DaveL (11 Nov 2004)

tx2man":18pzyazh said:


> Ummm... I can't see your pics Dave,
> 
> is this going to be a 'getting of the coat' moment :?



TX,
No need to get your coat, just have a look here, yu will need to scroll down a bit to see the CX


----------



## Bean (11 Nov 2004)

Dave No I'm sorry to say this but that first picture does not feature a CX, I sorry to have to break the news to you..........But it an Ironing Board :shock: 

As someone nearby would say " keep taking the dried frog pills" :wink: 

Bean


----------



## trevtheturner (11 Nov 2004)

Never mind, Dave. The new bike looks so much better then the Ironing Board (I like the handlebars!) :shock: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## DaveL (11 Nov 2004)

Bean":2kixqy9n said:


> ..........But it an Ironing Board :shock:



Yes I know, Alf has already picked up on that :? 



I":2kixqy9n said:


> Alf,
> you must have stuff for never? As in never know when that might come in handy


----------



## tx2man (12 Nov 2004)

Very nice Dave.
I'm sure there will be some big smiles at your place
come Abi Titmus  

It was the pics of the weeny bikes i couldn't see,
but now i can, go figure :shock: 

TX


----------



## Benchwayze (7 Apr 2011)

Bean":19aq02ws said:


> Hey Dave there great !!
> My wife say's that I'm a child
> 
> 
> Bean


Welcome to the Club! 

John


----------

